# So what school do you all go to?



## MediaKid (Jun 30, 2011)

Thread title speaks for itself. And, if you are currently not a student then what are you a alumni of?

As for me, I'm a sophomore (2nd year for you non North Americans) attending USC. I'm currently trying to decide on whether to major in Journalism or Creative writing.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@MediaKid, Welcome indeed to the forum! Either one of your majors seems very promising {too bad there isn't a way to have a joint major combining both--or is there?}. Anyway, I know that you'll find--as have I during my short stay here--that this forum is replete with very knowledgeable and helpful members. Although I submitted some suggestions which might help--I hope--in assisting you to complete your project, I'm sure many of the more experienced and savvy classical music listeners on this site will be able to provide better recommendations to this end than I.
Peace Out--samurai


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Graduated from high school this June! Off to college to study Flute Performance at University of Maryland!

Journalism or Creative Writing... you could write magazine articles with that combination maybe.  You won't get far with Creative Writing job-wise, so Journalism may be your best shot. But still study Creative Writing if you're good at it, you could do it as a minor, or Double Major. You could find a job that combines both skills. It's cool that you're into writing, I like Humanities/Liberal Arts kind of people.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MediaKid said:


> And, if you are currently not a student then what are you a alumni of?


Duke University, and Columbia University.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

If I had thought twice before making my real name my username when I signed up (I don't want to change it now that people know me by it), I might post my school. But that and my first name would probably be enough to make my identity discoverable. So I'll just say I go to a small liberal arts college.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The School of Rock, obviously. Duh!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

BA Hons, Oxford University and M.App.Ling Macquarie University. I'm all done with formal study.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

MediaKid said:


> Thread title speaks for itself. And, if you are currently not a student then what are you a alumni of?
> 
> As for me, I'm a sophomore (2nd year for you non North Americans) attending USC. I'm currently trying to decide on whether to major in Journalism or Creative writing.


MediaKid, I just noticed the alumnus part of your post. For me, I got my B.A. Degree in History from Queens College in NY and my M.S.W. from Forham University at Lincoln Center in Manhattan. Sorry....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I go to Cornish College of the arts


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

School? I vaguely remember something like that...

PhD Chemistry, Delft University of Technology (NL), 1984.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I attend University of Louisville. Viola performance, though I'm branching out quite heavily into music history as of late.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ah, what the heck. I'm entering my junior (third) year at Whitman College.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm a graduate of San Diego State University with a B.A. in French and Linguistics. Concurrent with my degree I also received the Diploma of Business French from the Paris Chamber of Commerce. I wish I had done some serious musical study in school, though I did take a few classes.


----------



## MediaKid (Jun 30, 2011)

Man, I'm really impressed with everyone so far! Especially since we have one that went to a freakin' Ivy league school, one that went to Oxford, and we have a PhD in chemistry! The damn ******* child of math and science!

Damn, University of Southern California is not looking too good on this list, haha.



Meaghan said:


> Ah, what the heck. I'm entering my junior (third) year at Whitman College.


Awe man, stalker mode: ACTIVATED. Haha, just kidding I'm a good kid I swear!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

University of Bucharest. I'm studying Psychology 

School: Hogwarts :>


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Art history @ University of Oslo


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

karenpat said:


> Art history @ University of Oslo


I've looked at your paintings several times, karenpat, and like them very much (though would love to see them in real life, can't really get an accurate impression on a screen). Where or how did you learn to paint?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

As of right now, I'm not attending school at all. I recently graduated from videregående (secondary school) and next year I will be attending what is known in Norway as folkehøgskole, a kind of gap year spent at school. After that, I'm thinking of studying music history, hopefully in Oslo, but we'll see.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Just finished secondary school last week!

I have a place at Imperial College London so will definitely go there if I did my exams well enough (which I think I did )


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Towson University. Super-senior this fall, will graduate in December.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

**** Microbiology - Brigham Young University
Ph.D. Microbiology - University of Alabama at Birmingham


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Technical University Eindhoven (Architecture)
University of Amsterdam (Philosophy & Theology)
Charles' University, Prague (Theology)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sooner or later your formal schooling ends, and your education begins. Just try to keep the important stuff from falling off the travois.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

MediaKid said:


> ...if you are currently not a student then what are you a alumni of?


Northern Illinois University. "Tower on the Hill" Altgeld Hall pictured in Avatar, left.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've looked at your paintings several times, karenpat, and like them very much (though would love to see them in real life, can't really get an accurate impression on a screen). Where or how did you learn to paint?


Well, I've been a student for quite some time now...I started out studying graphic design at a kind of marketing school for a year, because I thought that was what I wanted to do with my life, but I absolutely hated it there. After that I completed a two-year program at a private school in Oslo (Einar Granum Kunstfagskole) and applied for the Academy of fine arts in Oslo directly afterwards. FAIL....So I took a year to figure out what I wanted to do (again), taking some subjects in religion history etc at Uni of Oslo, before I applied for another art school (Strykejernet kunstskole) which was kind of at the level I had taken before but a VERY different approach - less technically focused and more focused on finding your own style and field of interests artistically. It was a two year program but I only completed one before I applied for Uni again. I LOVE it there, although I have no idea what to do with my degree when I graduate. I've applied for the Academy 4 times in total and got through to the entrance examinations once, but I'm not sure it was the right place for me to be so I'm not sure about applying again.....
By the way (I forgot), thanks, glad you like the paintings


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

BSc Health and Social Studies from UWE

wondering where to start masters


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Chemical Engineering at Queen's University in Ontario.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yale 2002. (Originally 1999. Like "Tommy Boy," I crammed 4 years of college into just under a decade.)


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Hogwarts .


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

School of Pharmacy, Nottingham University (UK)....some little time ago


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't mean to brag...but I received a full ride to one the most prestigious of music academies:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't mean to brag, but I'm pretty much as cool as Jack Black. 

People come up to me on the street and say, "Science, you're about the coolest, sexiest, classiest, smartest, most charming and most successful guy around." 

And I say, "I know, I know. But I'm humble too." It's not easy being humble with a body like mine, to say nothing of my wit and grace. 

Just nonsense here folks. If you knew me, you'd know this is extremely ridiculous....


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

science said:


> I don't mean to brag, but I'm pretty much as cool as Jack Black.
> 
> People come up to me on the street and say, "Science, you're about the coolest, sexiest, classiest, smartest, most charming and most successful guy around."


Yes, and Jack Black is _sooo_ sexy, classy, etc.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PhillipPark said:


> I don't mean to brag...but I received a full ride to one the most prestigious of music academies:


Then this is the place for you! It's in my home town even!

http://letthereberockschools.com/Columbia/

It's legitimate!


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder how one becomes an "expert"? I wonder how many parents are going to be suckered into paying tuition by their kids?


----------



## BelaBartok (May 24, 2011)

Chemical Engineering at the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champaign


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

See, only educated people enjoy classical!

(and..... go!)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

B.S.E. University of Michigan
Ph.D. University of Pennsylvania (Physics)

Probably more importantly for this forum my music education consists of just 2 years of piano when young. I love CM, but I'm a bit hopeless when it comes to really understanding music (at least so far).


----------



## cyerob (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hi media kid. I've finished my studies already. I'm an Alumni member of the University of Perpetual Help Rizal. BS Nursing. I'm working on my license. *


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Just BA Software Engineering and then left everything out ... don't like academic study ...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> B.S.E. University of Michigan


Whats a BSE - over here thats the posh name for 'Mad Cow Disease'


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Bix said:


> Whats a BSE - over here thats the posh name for 'Mad Cow Disease'


Bachelor of Science in Engineering


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Bachelor of Science in Engineering


thank you


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm a sophomore at Karëphone Warrhouse. Studying Flaberegastarian Languages.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I studied at the University of Helsinki to get my MS in Plant Biology. Since I prefer studying and learning to working and making money, I'm going there again: this time to get a degree in Arts and Philosophy, that sort of thing.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I suppose I could be jealous, being that so many here seem to be studying music-related subjects or majoring in music-related studies. (Not to mention that a few actually seem to *be* from Norway......)

Whereas, I'm just a humble accountant whose schooling never got beyond community college level. (And, I've only been to Europe once, for two weeks, and never got within 300 miles of Scandinavia.)

But, I'm not.

Well, maybe a little...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I wanted to go to the University of Life, but they wouldn't let me in.
So I read mathematics at the University of Kent, England, instead.


----------

